# Rockets to pursue Barry (Landry problem)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets will begin the free agent recruiting period with an 11 p.m. call to Spurs guard Brent Barry, but the team could have already hit a snag in its hopes to bring back forward Carl Landry.
> 
> The Rockets will call Barry as quickly as NBA rules allow in an effort to land the free agent that got away during the season when Barry was released by the Seattle SuperSonics but chose to return to the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> Barry, 36, struggled to come back from a calf injury after he was dealt at the trade deadline but made 49.1 percent of his shots and 46.3 percent of his 3s in the postseason. He averaged 7.1 points in 17.9 minutes, making 48.1 percent of his shots, in the regular season, his 12th in the NBA.





> Signing Landry, the Rockets other primary free agent target might be more complicated than another chase of Barry, or even last summer’s sticky and eventually contentious negotiations when Landry was an unsigned second-round pick.
> 
> The Rockets have asked Landry to undergo more in-depth testing of his right knee, which was injured during the season, before they extend an offer. Landry, 24, missed seven games with what was termed a sore right knee. He averaged 8.1 points and 4.9 rebounds in 42 games, making 61.6 percent of his shots.





> Landry is a restricted free agent, giving the Rockets the option to match any offer he receives, as long as the contract would work with the salary cap rules. That would limit them to their mid-level exception money, though they clearly hope to split that roughly $5.6 million between Barry and Landry.
> 
> “We’re only making an offer if he gets a more detailed examination than imaging,” Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said.
> 
> Morey did not say that there were specific concerns, only that the team wanted as much information as possible before making an offer.





> The Rockets did avoid free agency with their 2006 second-round pick, Steve Novak. They exercised their option to extend Novak’s contract for a third season, worth $797,581. Novak averaged 2.7 points in 79 games in his first two seasons.


Link

Since this won't get much attention in the offseason thread, I made a new one.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Though *Yao Ming* returned to China for the fourth consecutive summer, he brought some of the Rockets with him. For two years, he had assistant coach *Tom Thibodeau* make the trip to continue his Rockets workouts. Last summer, former Rockets assistant coach and general manager *Carroll Dawson* made the trip.
> 
> This summer, Rockets assistant coach *Jack Sikma* headed to China so that between his practices with the Chinese National team, Yao could continue with NBA-style drills.
> 
> "Coach Sikma is gonna go with him, because early on they’ve got some openings in the schedule and Yao Ming, typical to form, wants to continue to work on the Rockets’ skill work while he’s over there." general manager *Daryl Morey* said.





> The Rockets do not plan to bring their recent second-round picks, *Lior Eliyahu* and *Brad Newley*, back for summer league because of their national-team commitments with Israel and Australia, respectively.
> 
> Neither is expected to be in the Rockets’ training camp, though that could change if a trade opens roster spots, especially for Newley, who had a strong season in Greece.
> 
> Eliyahu started well, but after a coaching change and the addition of former Rockets forward Terrence Morris, Eliyahu’s playing time was cut back radically. With the Rockets’ influx of energy-oriented power forwards, Eliyahu could be further away from the roster than when he was drafted.





> Guard *Steve Francis* began on-court workouts for the first time since his February surgery. He has been working with *Loren Woods* and *Mike Harris*, matching up against *Aaron Brooks* in an effort to get back up to speed.


Some notes from Yahoo that were lost in the offseason thread too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brent Barry has shown he can still be effective. He was good in the playoffs last year. He could also take ball-handling responsibilities and can play some point.... unlike a certain Mr. Head


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, a lot of hate for Head around here recently :laugh:

I think its possible to split the 5.6mil btw Barry and Landry. Landry is young and have shown flashes of brilliance, but I doubt there'll be many teams that would offer him more than 3mil a season, esp. since he did go down with injury late last season.

Glad we pick up the option on Novak though. I have a good feeling about him next season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sign other players for big buck = someone offers Landry a big contract, Rockets don't want to match ...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great to see everyone's going to be working hard this offseason. Now let's get rid of Head.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hmmm............I think I prefer Horry over Barry./


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> hmmm............I think I prefer Horry over Barry./


hmmm...I think you're crazy.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Asking Landry for more tests does not necessarily mean there is something frighteningly wrong with Landry. If anything, the Rockets are behaving as if they believe the knee to be sound. *They are hoping to use their lower level exception on Barry so that they can save as much of the mid-level exception as needed to match any offer Landry gets.*
> 
> They are being cautious, but it's not terribly likely that anyone will offer too much for the Rockets to match, especially knowing of the Rockets' initial hesitation. Despite another slow start with Landry, expect him to be back.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2008/07/free_agent_frenzy_hardly_but_f.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I wouldn't secure Landry at any cost, but if other teams ask Landry at a reasonable price range, we should match it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I wouldn't secure Landry at any cost, but if other teams ask Landry at a reasonable price range, we should match it.


No doubt. Signing Brent Barry would be a good move for the veteran minimum. I know Horry said San Antonio or Houston but we just don't need Bob with our current PF tandem and now Dorsey.

If we don't pull of an S&T and Carl takes up most of our MLE then Mike Harris might be a good player to bring back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the Rockets seeking additional medical tests before extending a contract offer to restricted free agent *Carl Landry*, Landry’s agent shot back that the request was designed to frighten off other suitors and said the tactic has backfired.
> 
> Buddy Baker said Tuesday that Landry has no health issues and that Dr. James Andrews declared Landry’s right knee to be completely sound.
> 
> ...


Link

I think this ****ing agent is the one doing all the problem. If Landry is fine, then let him take the tests.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's how agents work. They try to squeeze as much money as possible for their players, so they get a bigger cut too. Even if Landry just wants to re-sign with us the agent's probably telling Landry to hold out and see how much he can get.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

The problem is Landry is Buddy Baker's guinea pig. He has no other clients in the NBA, just Carl. He's learning on the fly and it's going to hurt Carl in long run.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh the suspense is killing me!

But I hope we could get Barry for 1/2 the MLE, or the full LLE. I would perfer the LLE so we could possible use the rest of the MLE on Landry or some other player.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I couldn't stay in my car this morning but the 790 guys were going to discuss why Houston's first call was to Brent Barry and their second call was to Sam Cassell. What about Corey Maggette?

I really hope they don't just sign Landry, Barry, and Cassell with our exception money. It sucks that all the Houston teams always sit around and wait for all the other teams to make their moves and then pick from the scraps.

The only bright spot is Artest didn't opt out which might mean an S&T with Sacramento. (BJax/Luther/2009 first rounder for Artest)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hell I'd take Maggette over Barry any day. Possibly Landry depending on what the asking price is.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hell I'd take Maggette over Barry any day. Possibly Landry depending on what the asking price is.


But would Maggette take us over the Spurs, Celtics, Hornets...(other teams offering him the MLE)?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Probably not


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Brent Barry To Houston?*
> 
> It looks as though Brent Barry will land in Houston for their bi-annual exception of $1.9 million, the East Valley Tribune is reporting.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53500/20080710/brent_barry_to_houston/


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah! I hope Brent come here healthy though. If he got injured like last year, it will really suck for us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

> *Brent Barry To Houston?*
> 
> It looks as though Brent Barry will land in Houston for their bi-annual exception of $1.9 million, the East Valley Tribune is reporting.


Morey is a genius. He stole one of the Spurs weapons for cheap. That or some reason the Spurs didn't want him.

Either way, we keep screwing the Spurs.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Either way, we keep screwing the Spurs.


Ever since they stole Dennis Lindsey.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Watch us get Duncan in mid-season for expirings.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Barry wasn't happy with his role with the Spurs. Their lost is our gain, we screw the Spurs again.

Next up, Landry!


----------

